# Would This Be A Good Body To Cast???



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I know we have the dash Merc and it's awsome and all but this thing is just mean as hell looking!!! Ii dismantled it allready. I couldn't control myself!!!:freak:

The 4 gear lines up good but the rear hubs would have to be narrowed. But think how bad a$$ it will look with giant meats jammed back there!!! Divored axle for a tjet too would be sweet!!!

I need the expert opinions of you casters!! Yea even you in your early stages of casting rick lol.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Another Merc body and chassis option would be good!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes it would be a great body to cast!

Painted Candy Apple Red and Blue Metalic :thumbsup:

Oh Metallic Green, Flat Black, Transparent Orange, Yellow of coarse...

Bob...looks like it would slip right out of the mold also...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dave I remember seeing that one. That is HOT!!!! You could never have enough models imo!!!


Bob, would you like to see this show up at your door??? Hmm???

Yellow!!!LOL!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

funny Joe... I just bought the same Hot Wheels this weekend for a conversion.
Great minds think alike.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> funny Joe... I just bought the same Hot Wheels this weekend for a conversion.
> Great minds think alike.



Hahaha you know it bud!!

I also found in a walmart bag from a few months ago with a GhostBusters Hearse in it and it has some cool plastic parts on it that can easily used!!!

Now I have to find the guy on here that molded it. I know someone here did and I even inquired about getting one.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Dave I remember seeing that one. That is HOT!!!! You could never have enough models imo!!!
> 
> 
> Bob, would you like to see this show up at your door??? Hmm???
> ...


Heck yeah...I am waiting to get everyones Elements casted up right now and do a mass mailing so, hang on just a little longer. 

Tony or 706hemi is the Ghostbuster maker...Click on this link below!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=281247&page=6

Post #77 These things are sweet. I got a few and can't wait to get one done up soon. 

I took one of them already and de-ghostbuster-ized it for the 59 Caddy Hearse fun machine! :hat:

Bob...cast on...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

bobhch said:


> Heck yeah...I am waiting to get everyones Elements casted up right now and do a mass mailing so, hang on just a little longer.
> 
> Tony or 706hemi is the Ghostbuster maker...Click on this link below!
> 
> ...



Ok you got it. I will send it when you tell me. Tony actually offered to cast it but it would be easier to send it within the states.

And I hit him up for 2 of them to do what your doing!!!lol!!!

Just waiting to hear back from him on how much and where to send payment. 

Tony in US dollars bud lol.


----------

